

Apple CEO Steve Jobs may have only six weeks to live - mkuhn
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/telecom/Apple-CEO-Steve-Jobs-may-have-only-six-weeks-to-live/articleshow/7514447.cms

======
chalst
Two second-hand interviews conducted by the _National Enquirer_ are the
story's only source.

~~~
ubernostrum
And a diagnosis made by a doctor who just looked at a photo.

But hey, that worked with Terri Schiavo, right?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

